# In over my head



## Kallisti (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi Sailnet,

Once again I have dove head first into something I know nothing about, and am loving every minute of it. Currently I am fighting a war of attrition with the Grampian 26 I am restoring. I bought her back in Febuary and have been at work on her for two weeks. Seems every time I fix/repair a problem a few more pop up. Headway is being made however, she is almost ready for paint! Then that just leaves complete replacement of the electrical and plumbing systems, new standing and running rigging, and complete outfitting of the boat. Oh, have I mentioned I have never sailed before. I have read the Annapolis Book of Seamanship three times and am planing to take classes. If anyone has recomended reading suggestions I am eager to hear them. I hope to get her to a marina yard by winter so she will be ready for next season. I live in pittsburgh PA so I am looking at Lake Erie possibly around Presque Isle. I would love to hear from anyone with experiance with marinas in the area. Also, I would appreciate any advice or info anyone has to offer.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey kall - welcome to SN, dude. I'm in over my head too. This is a good place for that.


----------



## Mark1948 (Jun 19, 2007)

Why take the boat to a marina for the winter, keep it in your yard and have arrangements made for the spring. You will save a few hundred that can be spent on other toys for the boat.


----------



## Kallisti (Jul 30, 2009)

Unfortunately my property is inaccessable to my boat. Yard storage prices work out to be less than what I am paying to rent the piece of land where I am working on it. The yard is too far for me to work on her after work. I appreciate the suggestion though.


----------



## fordo (Jul 3, 2006)

I would also get the International Marine Book of Sailing by William Robinson. It covers all aspects of sailing and sailboats. It does not cover repair; just how to run the boat. Its less than $30 on Amazon


----------



## Pater (Aug 11, 2009)

Try "Start Sailing Right" written for the beginner, it clearly covers all the topics the US Sailing Association considers necessisary for getting the proper start, and it's the first text I hand my students for the past 15 years.
Clear weather and a fair reach!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Stop Reading Just Do it!*

All the reading in the world will not give you want you need. It is in the doing that you will get it. Sailing is not an intellectual experience. Get out there and sail. Find a friend with a boat and go out and enjoy. Get on different boats by going to your local yacht club and crewing. By experiencing sailing you will create a better boat for yourself. THings you thought were vital may not be. Things you wouldn't have thought to include you will be glad you did. Once you EXPERIENCE sailing THEN when you read it will make more sense. 
GO FOR IT! Capt Marty 800-419-6403.


----------

